# No driver support for vblank timestamp query

## Realnot

Salve ragazzi, quando rivvio il pc dopo l'installazione ottengo un errore simile a questo. L'underscore lampeggia ed gentoo non si muove, come potrei risolvere?[/code]

```

[ 0.821207] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Parsing VBIOS init table 2 at offset 0x8D6D 

[ 0.821318] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Parsing VBIOS init table 3 at offset 0x8D77 

[ 0.821482] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Parsing VBIOS init table 4 at offset 0x8F56 

[ 0.821593] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Parsing VBIOS init table at offset 0x8FBB 

[ 0.841702] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: 0x8FBB: Condition still not met after 20ms, skipping following opcodes 

[ 0.841826] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: voltage table 0x40 unknown 

[ 0.868203] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: 3 available performance level(s) 

[ 0.868288] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: 0: memory 135MHz core 270MHz shader 540MHz 

[ 0.868400] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: 1: memory 405MHz core 810MHz shader 810MHz voltage 10mV 

[ 0.868514] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: 3: memory 540MHz core 1645MHz shader 1645MHz voltage 20mV 

[ 0.868689] [TTM] Zone kernel: Available graphics memory: 1026538 kiB. 

[ 0.868773] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator. 

[ 0.868860] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Detected 512MiB VRAM 

[ 0.873408] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: 512 MiB GART (aperture) 

[ 1.568116] Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 3199.999 MHz. 

[ 1.568178] Switching to clocksource tsc 

[ 61.920213] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: failed to load fuc409d 

[ 61.924538] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010). 

[ 61.924624] [drm] No driver support for vblank timestamp query.

```

----------

## Hrk

Hai risolto?

Io ho avuto un problema analogo ieri, passando al driver nouveau da nvidia. Alla fine ho seguito le istruzioni trovate sul wiki ufficiale http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/KernelModeSetting e ora mi funziona tutto.

Per la cronaca, con la mia scheda obsoleta, ho il file /etc/modprobe.d/nouveau.conf che contiene i seguenti valori:

```
options nouveau modeset=1 noaccel=1

```

Il noaccel mi è servito perché altrimenti si inchiodava il driver quando X sfruttava l'accelerazione grafica.  :Sad: 

Ad ogni modo, per diagnosticare meglio il tuo problema (sempre che tu non abbia già risolto) occorre guardare anche /var/log/Xorg.0.log

----------

## djinnZ

controlla la conf del kernel ti sarai perso (ed i log di compilazione, se è il caso non compare come errore ed alle volte neppure come warn) qualcosa di utile tra le dipendenze (backlight/display suppoort & C).

Non uso nvidia quindi oltre non  vado.

----------

